# Sick Patricia tinctorius



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My male Patricia tinc has spent the last two days looking very bloated and pressing himself close to the ground. He keeps moving his back legs looking like he is trying to defecate. Is there anything I can do for him to ease his pain?? I don't have any real meds knowledge yet, so recommendations for specific meds at this point probably won't help (unless I can get something sent overnight, etc.)

Thanks for the help, Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Try contacting Dr. Frye who is a great vet. This is what he told me back when one of my frogs was looking bloated. 

Bloat is more of a symptom than a disease or diagnosis. Bloat
can be caused by parasites, bacterial infection, organ failure, cancer,
ovarian cysts or rupture, metabolic disease, etc. There is no one
treatment or cure for a bloated frog.

He can give you some medicine to treat te bacterial infection or parasites but the others are a little harder to treat. I would recommend this. 

Also how old are your suppliments? How often are you giving your frogs supplimented food?

Best of luck.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have you tried soaking it in water?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been dusting my FFs with Herptivite everyday for ever with no bad results, but have been adding rep-cal (with Vitamin D3) for about a month now. I have been reading that over-supplimenting (especially with D3) can cause organ failure. I hope this isn't what I'm looking at.

I've also sent a note to Dr. Frye for assistance. Thanks for the reply.



heaventreeofstars said:


> Try contacting Dr. Frye who is a great vet. This is what he told me back when one of my frogs was looking bloated.
> 
> Bloat is more of a symptom than a disease or diagnosis. Bloat
> can be caused by parasites, bacterial infection, organ failure, cancer,
> ...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be willing to try it. Has this worked for you in the past (for constipation)? I would worry about drowning him in this fragile state.

Thanks for the reply, Richard.



Julio said:


> have you tried soaking it in water?


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Also one thing I forgot to mention is that it would probably be best for you to isolate the little guy in QT. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

soak him in a warm water bath, just dont put so much water in there where the frog is having a hard time holding himself up, just enough to cover part of its lower back. This usually works for constipated frogs.


----------

